# Shot my first HK today...



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

So I went to the range and rented a USP .40 cal. I couldnt believe how soft the recoil was and how tight my grouping was on the target at 7yds. I was shooting better with a 40 cal than some of the 9mm guns I have..minus the Sig (I'm really good with that one) I was shooting 2 inches from center at 9 o clock., but either way, I think Im gunna get an HK USP 40 cal. :smt068

I've relatively a new shooter, but I will say, Ive been very impressed with the Sig and HK line... truly well money spent 


CZ P-01 9mm
Steyr M-9
Sig P226 9mm
FNP-9
Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail 45


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, I love Sigs and H&Ks. H&K is amazing for a polymer framed gun. I've got the USPc in .45 ACP and it really is phenomenal how soft it shoots. My Sig P229 shoots .40 so soft that I didn't understand why people said that caliber was "snappy" until I shot the Walther P99 in .40. then I understood.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea, they're alright...


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Am I the only one who think the .45 has alot of recoil. Noticeably more than my .40 Ruper P94. Just slightly less than my cousin's G23 and G27. I shot the glocks first and was kind of disappointed but forgot to remember this was the first time shooting a glock. Shot the .45 usp compact. Shot the same as the glocks. 

I think my buddy ruined me from them the way he constantly hyped them up as the best shooting and feeling gun ever made. Though I thought it was awful comapred to my ruger. I feel that for the asking price it is overrated.

How many shots do you run through yours before it shot better? His was brand hammer new minus the 20 shots he shot through it before me. I just hope I am completely turned off from them I was hoping to try out the P30 before I met up with him the other day. So now I dont know.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Brevard said:


> Am I the only one who think the .45 has alot of recoil. Noticeably more than my .40 Ruper P94. Just slightly less than my cousin's G23 and G27. I shot the glocks first and was kind of disappointed but forgot to remember this was the first time shooting a glock. Shot the .45 usp compact. Shot the same as the glocks.


In my experience, the recoil from a 45 is much easier for me to handle than a 40.

To further elaborate lets keep the playing field limited to 9mm, 40S&W, and 45ACP....

Recoil is measured in two ways. The first and most obvious, is the distance the handgun travels as it heads upwards and rearwards after a round is shot. In most cases (i.e. if the pistol sizes and weights are relatively the same), the 45 travels the most, the 40 slightly less, and the 9mm the least. No doubt this is what you're noticing when you mention the 45ACP having the most recoil.

A more subtle characteristic of recoil, however, is the time it takes for the handgun to travel the recoil distance mentioned above. Another way to think of this is, how fast is the handgun moving away from the epicenter of the casing's "explosion?" This is directly related to the PSI of the round. Many are surprised to learn that the 40S&W has the most PSI, followed by the 9mm, and lastly the 45. The faster the handgun is moving, the more intense the recoil is going to feel. People have referred to this using all kinds of terms: sharpness, jerk, twisting, etc. It's all referring to the round's PSI and consequently, how fast the handgun is traversing its recoil distance.



Brevard said:


> I think my buddy ruined me from them the way he constantly hyped them up as the best shooting and feeling gun ever made. Though I thought it was awful comapred to my ruger. I feel that for the asking price it is overrated.


I'm betting your buddy is more irritated by the "snappy" and "fast" recoil of the 40S&W, much like I am. While the 45ACP recoil may cause a handgun to travel a further distance than a 40, the time it takes for it to travel that distance is relatively slow, and when compared to something like a 40S&W, many shooters consider a 45ACP recoil to be "smooth."

In terms of whether or not the USP is overpriced and/or overrated....well, you're paying for a gun which was designed to handle tens of thousands of +P ammunition with special forces in mind. Obviously this is overkill for civilian defense/protection use but even in a civilian market there is mild justification for such a rugged device (competitive shooting comes to mind).



Brevard said:


> How many shots do you run through yours before it shot better? His was brand hammer new minus the 20 shots he shot through it before me. I just hope I am completely turned off from them I was hoping to try out the P30 before I met up with him the other day. So now I dont know.


I don't think any of the Glocks or H&Ks need a break-in; they shoot great right out of the box, and they shoot exactly as they did new after a few thousand rounds.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you. He says he doesnt mind the .40 so much as he wants the extra topping power. He said he couldnt get the feel of glocks. And swears by H&K. Do I think they are bad shooting guns....No. Do I think they are expensive....yes. Would I own one...if I had the money just to burn.

Actually what I was saying is I noticed no difference in the recoil of the H&K compared to the glocks. Everyone says the .40 is more snappy. I can tell a difference in shoot a 9mm then going to a .45. But if I gradually go up I dont notice that much of a difference. And I weird? Or is my buddy a retard?

He basically described the XDM to a friend of his as a mix of the H&K and a glock.


----------

